# What song are you listening to?



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Or what song did you last listen to?

Feel free to delete if it's done already.

My first Primus show, 2012. Almost passed out from being crushed at the gate (I'm a little guy) but was happy to be less than 10ft away from Les the whole night.


----------



## Storok (Nov 11, 2016)

I think that thread exists already but who cares... Dreams album came out today


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 11, 2016)

Currently this


----------



## Synthex (Nov 11, 2016)

NOMA - Brain Power 






help


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 11, 2016)

It's stuck in my head, does that count? XD


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks to @Yakamaru this has been looping in my head since yesterday. So, you could say I'm listening to it against my will. Here, listen too!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Thanks to @Yakamaru this has been looping in my head since yesterday. So, you could say I'm listening to it against my will. Here, listen too!


"Trust me, I'm an engineer~"


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> "Trust me, I'm an engineer~"


Do you happen to have epic skill and epic gear?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Do you happen to have epic skill and epic gear?


Trust me, mate. I'm an engineer.

I build many buildings. Well, some of them have failed.


----------



## Wolveon (Nov 11, 2016)

*ahem*


----------



## Jarren (Nov 11, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> *ahem*


There's nothing wrong with a bit of redundancy.


----------



## Rant (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## tucakeane (Nov 11, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> *ahem*



I'm currently listening to the song "Tuca The Dumbass (Can't use search bar".

It's catchy. The lead singer's pretty hot too.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Thanks to @Yakamaru this has been looping in my head since yesterday. So, you could say I'm listening to it against my will. Here, listen too!


It is a catchy tune. Listened to it twice when once would have been enough. That's saying alot.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 11, 2016)

The devil makes three: Black Irish


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)

My musical taste are wide ranging. Ain't much that doesn't please when it comes to music.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Andromedahl (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 11, 2016)

This guy in the back of the bus next to me was playing this on his speaker on Thursday. Kind of got tattooed in my head.


----------



## Rant (Nov 11, 2016)

The Devil's  Carnival- In all my dreams...


----------



## Rant (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## AsheSkyler (Nov 12, 2016)

Part of my Blues Brothers soundtrack I got.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 12, 2016)

Cause I am furry trash.


----------



## Julen (Nov 12, 2016)

Because i hate myself







Now really. I'm listening to this for some unknown reason


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 19, 2016)

Good old metal from Atlanta!!


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 20, 2016)

Found it some time ago and got it stuck in my head today, I swear my taste in music is usually more normal


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Dods (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 20, 2016)

I have an eclectic taste in music.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Jarren (Nov 21, 2016)

Spooks In The Attic - by Edguy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

My music taste are......yeah.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


>


I still want to call you Blue Warrior.


----------



## BlueWorrior (Nov 29, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I still want to call you Blue Warrior.


but you see, that makes too much sense! and no I can't change the name because I've used this handle for 8 years now!
had I have known I would be using it this long I would have picked a name that people didn't always misread :L


----------



## Karatine (Nov 29, 2016)

\
Don't know why it starts thirteen minutes in xP


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 29, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> but you see, that makes too much sense! and no I can't change the name because I've used this handle for 8 years now!
> had I have known I would be using it this long I would have picked a name that people didn't always misread :L


But Blue Worrior is cooler. Imo


----------



## Carbyne (Nov 30, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


>


Im dying xD


----------



## Julen (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

Groovy!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


That's a classic!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 30, 2016)

This is a weird music video.


----------



## Royn (Nov 30, 2016)

Curious world.  Alices night circus.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> That's a classic!


Yes! One of my childhood favorites!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> This is a weird music video.


God I Loved The 80's!!!


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>





Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Groovy!


You & your eclectic taste in music. I Love You!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> You & your eclectic taste in music. I Love You!!


My jukebox is ALWAYS on! I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 30, 2016)

This has become my new anthem. Such a powerful message!! We are all beautiful!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Saylor said:


>


Aahhhh. Top Gun.  Great movie!


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## froakiethroat (Dec 1, 2016)

Nerding it up a bit, this remix from one of my favorite childhood games is way too good.


----------



## LycanTheory (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


>


Love Hozier.


----------



## Jarren (Dec 1, 2016)

This was worth it just for the video alone. 'tis incredibly lulzy.




So, tell me, do YOU "get a little bit Genghis Kahn?"
edit: Holy crap. Listen to it once at normal speed, then play it at 1.25 times speed. It gets better!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Florence has an amazing voice!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> This was worth it just for the video alone. 'tis incredibly lulzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this who did "The Pit"?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 1, 2016)

Not exactly a song, but one hell'uva good playlist. <3


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Good old metal!


----------



## Jarren (Dec 1, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Is this who did "The Pit"?


doesn't seem like it.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 1, 2016)

Jarren said:


> doesn't seem like it.


Nope. It was the Silversun Pickups!


----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)

JumboWumbo said:


>


Maybe get a blister on your little finger, maybe get a blister on your thumb.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## heteroclite (Dec 2, 2016)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftycho%2Ftycho-awake
Makes me think about floating in space.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 2, 2016)

"Three Libras-" A Perfect Circle


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

Just one of the most beautifully written Rush songs of all time lol


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Saylor said:


> Just one of the most beautifully written Rush songs of all time lol


It is a fangtastic song!! I love Rush! My brother turned me on to them when I was like nine, which means it was 1984/85, with the Spirit Of Radio. Had that on 8 Track Tape.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


Check out this guy. He does one of the best Jemi Hendrix covers, May This Be Love. Just him and his guitar and his bassist and his rig. Beautifully done! I miss my dad.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Dude is pawsome y'all!


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Dec 3, 2016)

brain damage, pink floyd


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Hetnensilverfox said:


> brain damage, pink floyd


Pink Floyd is my favorite all time band. Was fortunate to see them in concert at GA Tech in 1994. Great concert! Great show!


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Pink Floyd is my favorite all time band. Was fortunate to see them in concert at GA Tech in 1994. Great concert! Great show!



oh, I envy you.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

This New Zealand band is very good. I stumbled upon them on youtube, and now they are in my top ten. Happy Accidents.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 3, 2016)

Hetnensilverfox said:


> oh, I envy you.


Me too! Haha. He has seen so many more concerts than me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Dude! This is pawsome!! Almost sounds like Motley Crew. Lol. I like this one, Larry.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 3, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Dude! This is pawsome!! Almost sounds like Motley Crew. Lol. I like this one, Larry.


Speaking of Motley Crue...


----------



## kitsunehugger (Dec 3, 2016)

Animal i have become By Three Days Grace


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Speaking of Motley Crue...


Oh the 80's!!! Good times.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 3, 2016)

I love this song, but the video is kinda messed up. Poor kid is gonna be emotionally disturbed the rest of his life. I should report this to DFCS


----------



## Saylor (Dec 3, 2016)

Just got home from hanging out with my friend who has a Bumblebee ZL1 Chevy Camaro. I tuned the radio and then found this masterpiece 



2 young dudes, 600 hp, LOUD rock music...  add all these up and you have a recipe for A LOT of burned rubber, skid marks, and gasoline burned up lol


----------



## ariamis (Dec 3, 2016)

LOUD- frontliner and john harris


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2016)

Found this really funky and catchy song like 10 minutes ago!






Then there's this awesome piece:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 5, 2016)

(dank maymays intended)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Feeling low.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

Really low.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 6, 2016)

This was a BeeGees song. Good cover.


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Pretty good song


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 6, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>



Love Queensryche!


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 6, 2016)

Found this guy a couple months ago hes got some catchy songs


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 7, 2016)

featuring Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)

CCR


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 9, 2016)

Really sorry for this y'all, but we just watched 'Grumpy Old Men' & this song is now stuck in my head!! So feel free to join in my misery!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 9, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Awsome song!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 10, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Makes me want to watch 'Ready To Rumble'!!!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## JumboWumbo (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 11, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


>


Not my fave VH song. But they were my brothers fave band, so they'll always hold a special place with me.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 11, 2016)

Welcome to Jackass


----------



## Karatine (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2016)

I used to write the lyrics to this song on the stalls of truck stop bathrooms in sharpies. I can only imagine what it must have been like to read those lyrics without ever hearing the song before.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 18, 2016)

Merry Christmas Everyfur!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Xaroin (Dec 18, 2016)

does this count?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


Who woulda thunk it that we would have similar taste in music, Hairy Larry? 

(The actual video for this song is hilarious!)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Merry Christmas Furries!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Merry Christmas Furries!!


Fucking kill me please. (The song is pretty good though. But wtf...)


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Fucking kill me please. (The song is pretty good though. But wtf...)


Furry art to music is PAWSOME!!!!


----------



## CosmicEternity (Dec 21, 2016)

I honestly don't know what I'm doing with my life, but here you go. I have this on loop.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

CosmicEternity said:


> I honestly don't know what I'm doing with my life, but here you go. I have this on loop.


Good dog!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

The 90's were a special time!


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> The 90's were a special time!


Oh the memories!! 1999!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Oh the memories!! 1999!!


Oh Yes!!!!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> PAWSOME!!!!


Making it worse. Thanks...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 21, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Making it worse. Thanks...


You're welcome! I do aim to please!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 21, 2016)

Really digging the old blues lately.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 23, 2016)

i've clicked on about a hundred of these 'We are Number One' videos but this is the ONLY ONE i listened to ALL THE WAY THROUGH!




i usually give them about 3 seconds of play to see what the gimmick is but by the time i was 6 minutes in through this, i figured "whatever" and let it finish. No regrets.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

420


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

Techno lover here.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 23, 2016)

Amazing musicianship.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 23, 2016)

From my younger, fro-mullet, headbanging days.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 23, 2016)

v a p o r w a v e


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)

Coldplay rocks! And they put on a great concert!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 27, 2016)

grandma, take me home


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Saylor (Dec 28, 2016)

Just gonna post the song that I played when I woke up this morning because it's one of the best ways to wake up ever


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2016)

Because it's playing on the Muzak station here at work. Although it's not a bad song anyways


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Coldplay rocks! And they put on a great concert!



I love Coldplay


----------



## Somnium (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't get enough of these guys


----------



## Vanilla Zero (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm currently visiting Heart's discography. Ann Wilson's voice is so mesmerizing.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 28, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I can't get enough of these guys



Yessssssss.

I got to see Rammstein live and they performed this song. I loveeeeeeeed their show!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Somnium (Dec 29, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> Yessssssss.
> 
> I got to see Rammstein live and they performed this song. I loveeeeeeeed their show!



Did they do buck dich too? I've heard the performance on that one is just crazy


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Did they do buck dich too? I've heard the performance on that one is just crazy



They sure did, but later in the set. Here's their setlist from that show:


Sonne
Wollt ihr das Bett in Flammen sehen?
Keine Lust
Sehnsucht
Asche zu Asche
Feuer frei!
Mutter
Mein Teil
Du riechst so gut
Links 2-3-4
Du hast
Haifisch
Bück dich
Mann gegen Mann
Ohne dich
Mein Herz brennt
Amerika
Ich will
Engel
Pussy


----------



## Somnium (Dec 30, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> They sure did, but later in the set. Here's their setlist from that show:
> 
> 
> Sonne
> ...



b-but you're a girl!


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 30, 2016)

Somnium said:


> b-but you're a girl!



And? I love a good dirty industrial metal song as good as anyone else


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

*thrashes head slowly up and down* used to be able to do it fast but I got old. :-(


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 30, 2016)

Great driving song!! 

Anyone else hear another song on the bass line?


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> Anyone else hear another song on the bass line?


You like bass?


----------



## Karatine (Dec 30, 2016)

All of it. The whole album.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Dec 30, 2016)

Temper Trap is very good.


----------



## Wolveon (Dec 30, 2016)

Karatine said:


> All of it. The whole album.


Yesssss. Fantastic album.


----------



## bhutrflai (Dec 30, 2016)

Saylor said:


> You like bass?


I love a good bass line. (But considering I have one bitch of a nicotine-withdrawal headache, I can't really listen to your selection. No offense.) 

But 'My Body' has a very distinctive rhythm line, at least in my opinion. I picked up on it probably the 2nd time I heard the song. Totally different music genre, but it fits so perfectly. Just wondered if anyone else could find it. (Can't name the artist cause it will give it away.)


----------



## Saylor (Dec 30, 2016)

As far as rhythm goes, this has possibly the best bass rhythm I've heard in a while.


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Dec 30, 2016)

(rip~George Michael)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 1, 2017)

420


----------



## Saylor (Jan 1, 2017)

I decided that this is one of the songs to be played at my wedding


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 1, 2017)

bhutrflai said:


> Not my fave VH song. But they were my brothers fave band, so they'll always hold a special place with me.


Being a weather nut, I always remember twister when I play this. That and respect the wind.

"Rabbit is good, rabbit is wise!"


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Being a weather nut, I always remember twister when I play this. That and respect the wind.
> 
> "Rabbit is good, rabbit is wise!"


We've got cows!

(Such a great movie!! We watch it all the time!!)


----------



## Hetnensilverfox (Jan 2, 2017)

We got some Elton John playing at work today.  Forgot how well talented that guy is.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Elton Rocks!!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 2, 2017)

Barry Pepper as US Navy Seal? Pawsome!


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Wolveon said:


>


Ever watch the movie they made for this album? Hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

This raises so many questions, I doubt even Trump can fix this.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> This raises so many questions, I doubt even Trump can fix this.


Trump can't fix shit! This will never be fixed because it isn't cost effective to take care of our own people. And our government gives our enemies billuobs of dollars in aid every year, but how much is the VAs budget?


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 3, 2017)

Watching Yuri!!! on Ice is like wearing spandex shorts in public - too gay to continue, but too great to stop. Listening to its soundtrack is pretty much the same, but minus the "feeling gay" part, so you should totally do it, right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> Watching Yuri!!! on Ice is like wearing spandex shorts in public - too gay to continue, but too great to stop. Listening to its soundtrack is pretty much the same, but minus the "feeling gay" part, so you should totally do it, right now.


My daughter loves Yuri On Ice.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Trump can't fix shit! This will never be fixed because it isn't cost effective to take care of our own people.


Surly the return in labor would make up for it?


Okami_No_Heishi said:


> how much is the VAs budget?


No idea.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Surly the return in labor would make up for it?
> 
> No idea.


87 billion dollars. You would think that would be enough, right. But with half a million employees, and god knows how many hospitals and offices, 87 billion quickly gets used up.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry. I rant about how the US govetnment treats our vets. Especially our combat veterans.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## nerdbat (Jan 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> My daughter loves Yuri On Ice.


I highly suggest to watch it, really. On surface it can be described as "a story about gay figure skaters" and seems like a typical gay anime that caters to "yaoi fangirls", but in reality, it's a highly touching and emotional story (in non-forced, realistic way, not some kind of Lifetime flick) with stellar execution and strong character development (that is, development of protagonists as actual living characters, not overdramatic homo stereotypes). Honestly, as a straight person, I'll say that if there were more titles like this, instead of poorly constructed LGBT-pandering flicks like "Brokeback Mountain" or "Latter Days", it would really help to make the whole "homo" discussion in media much more welcomed and acceptable.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

nerdbat said:


> I highly suggest to watch it, really. On surface it can be described as "a story about gay figure skaters" and seems like a typical gay anime that caters to "yaoi fangirls", but in reality, it's a highly touching and emotional story (in non-forced, realistic way, not some kind of Lifetime flick) with stellar execution and strong character development (that is, development of protagonists as actual living characters, not overdramatic homo stereotypes). Honestly, as a straight person, I'll say that if there were more titles like this, instead of poorly constructed LGBT-pandering flicks like "Brokeback Mountain" or "Latter Days", it would really help to make the whole "homo" discussion in media much more welcomed and acceptable.


I thought that Brokeback Mountain was a great movie. Stellar performances by Jake and Heath.


----------



## nerdbat (Jan 3, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I thought that Brokeback Mountain was a great movie. Stellar performances by Jake and Heath.


Welp, to each their own tastes, I guess. Totally disliked the movie, though Heath's performance was really kind of great.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

I love Kiba's videos. They were the first I ran into regarding Furries.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

Warrior Wolfeh is a cool woman fursuiter. Adorable!! She posted this.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)

God! I love girly dance music!!


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 3, 2017)

I need help...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 3, 2017)

KeitoTheMidnightFox said:


> I need help...



Here's some help.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Jan 3, 2017)

Saylor said:


> Here's some help.



Thank you!


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 3, 2017)

Classic album.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 5, 2017)

0:44
Can one headbang to this riff and not snap their neck? Such a great song/album.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 5, 2017)

Hopefully I can catch the Obsolete 20th Anniversary Tour next year and see this song live.


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 6, 2017)

Ever since this song just recently became a RB4 DLC, I couldn't stop listening.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 6, 2017)

Molotoxic said:


> Ever since this song just recently became a RB4 DLC, I couldn't stop listening.


That song really does get stuck in your head, though Cryptic Writings isn't really their best album.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 6, 2017)

_Did I mention I love Black Metal _


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Jan 7, 2017)

Drude-Sandstorm


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jan 7, 2017)

i thought the meme was over.






...i was wrong and i couldn't be happier.


----------



## TheSexyCoyote (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DuranWolf (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Vitaly (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 8, 2017)

Julen said:


>



TAKEDOWN!

_*Gold Medal Awarded*_


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## NocturneFox! (Jan 9, 2017)

LOPFOX TROX


----------



## Karatine (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 9, 2017)

I can see it coming...


----------



## Saylor (Jan 9, 2017)

Molotoxic said:


> I can see it coming...



To be continued.... 

Anyways, don't know if this is "listening to" because I was just playing this song on my guitar a few minutes ago.


----------



## Molotoxic (Jan 10, 2017)

Saylor said:


> To be continued....
> 
> Anyways, don't know if this is "listening to" because I was just playing this song on my guitar a few minutes ago.



Knew it....

Speaking of Megadeth...


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 10, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> This New Zealand band is very good. I stumbled upon them on youtube, and now they are in my top ten. Happy Accidents.


500 days of summer's sound track is quite impressive, I'd recommend it for ya


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 10, 2017)

I've got a list of thousands containing this type of bullshit


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 10, 2017)

Wonderloaf said:


> 500 days of summer's sound track is quite impressive, I'd recommend it for ya


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 10, 2017)

This otta be good


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 10, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER



Life is pain


----------



## Wonderloaf (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)

Not really into metal too much anymore. But from....say....1987 to 1998 it was a pretty big part of my life.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 11, 2017)

So excited for their new album; hopefully I can catch one of their shows this year.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 12, 2017)

And now for the biggest change up in history 






God bless America


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Wolveon said:


> So excited for their new album; hopefully I can catch one of their shows this year.


I think its pretty cool to see that alot of the old metal bands are still around. Crazy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2017)

Yeah......I can't explain it, it's complicated.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm dead!! XD


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 13, 2017)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I think its pretty cool to see that alot of the old metal bands are still around. Crazy.


Yeah, a lot of newer bands could learn a thing or two from these old timers lol.


----------



## kink-shame (Jan 13, 2017)

I have pandora on at work, Currently playing is: I hope you're missing me, by Moose Blood


----------



## Saylor (Jan 13, 2017)

THIS is why I watch Nascar


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 13, 2017)

Such a fantastic album, probably their best.


----------



## Karatine (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 14, 2017)

I find this song to be soothing and beautiful:


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jan 15, 2017)

The school shooting song:


----------



## Saylor (Jan 15, 2017)

This song brings me nostalgia from when I used to go to high school football games with my friends while riding in the bed of a lifted 1987 Ford F-350. That truck was like 10 feet tall and we'd have one of those pole speakers mounted on the roof and that was wired to the radio so it would play whatever was on the radio. We used to ride up to the games while blasting this song on the speaker of the truck and it would get all the students pumped up and it turned into the truck being surrounded by other students who would blow up condoms and start bouncing them around at the game who would all start chanting for our team once the song was over. It got so big to the point where it was the walk on song for the football team. Once that started happening, we stopped doing it in his truck. Ah, the good ol days of adolescence


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Jan 16, 2017)

That chilled-out beat tho...


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

beamer,benz,or bentley slaughterhouse shady mega mix


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## Spade_The_Fox (Jan 16, 2017)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


look up pendulam hold your colour


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 16, 2017)

Spade_The_Fox said:


> look up pendulam hold your colour


look up how to tie a noose






















chill it's just a prank, m987654321


----------



## Karatine (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Jan 18, 2017)

Love the opening


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 18, 2017)

Sometimes this song is pretty relatable.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 19, 2017)

Even now this song makes me smile so hard.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Garg (Jan 19, 2017)

nothing can beat jazz


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 19, 2017)

Ahhhh I loved the 80s.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 19, 2017)

Looking forward to their next release, hopefully it'll be this year.


----------



## Garg (Jan 19, 2017)

Heh





Wolveon said:


> Looking forward to their next release, hopefully it'll be this year.


E love your choice!


----------



## dogprince (Jan 19, 2017)

constant headache - joyce manor


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 19, 2017)

Garg said:


> Heh
> E love your choice!


_The Arrival_ is a great album, probably their best lol.


----------



## Lexiand (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 19, 2017)

Dirk is an amazing drummer, such a shame his talent is going to be wasted in Megadeth.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## littlevioletcub (Jan 23, 2017)

been listening too 

 
BURN | Hamilton Animatic 

 SATISFIED | Hamilton Animatic 

 CONGRATULATIONS | Hamilton Animatic


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Jan 23, 2017)

Been stuck in my head all day. I love this show.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 25, 2017)

This rocks. Check out the original artist. Temper Trap is pretty cool.


----------



## Wolveon (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## rknight (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## rknight (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## rknight (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Jan 28, 2017)

Pure thrash. \m/


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## aloveablebunny (Feb 1, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


>


I love KONGOS!!


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2017)

This is definitely one of the greatest concerts in the history of rock and roll.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Jarren (Feb 3, 2017)

Youtube suggested this out of the blue and I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 3, 2017)

Jarren said:


> Youtube suggested this out of the blue and I can't stop listening to it.


This song is aweseome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 3, 2017)

Speaking of youtube suggesting stuff out of the blue, I just got served this gem on autoplay...


----------



## Saylor (Feb 3, 2017)

Whenever I'm driving on the freeway in moderate traffic at +80 mph, I like to play this song on my radio as loud as it can get and it's an experience like nothing else from feeling like my driving is in perfect tune with this track.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 4, 2017)

Rime of the ancient mariner Iron Maiden \m/


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm having an 80's day today.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Bring me to life (Evanescence)


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 5, 2017)

One of my favorite songs to come out of the 80's


----------



## Alex K (Feb 5, 2017)

My favorite music are the Beatles created by the yellow submarine. It's really catchy!


----------



## Royn (Feb 5, 2017)

Die Antwoord.  Fatty Boom Boom.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 5, 2017)

Alex K said:


> My favorite music are the Beatles created by the yellow submarine. It's really catchy!


I think you got that backwards  But I loved Yellow Submarine by The Beatles as a kid. Used to sing along with it when I was like 4 years old.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Alex K (Feb 5, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think you got that backwards  But I loved Yellow Submarine by The Beatles as a kid. Used to sing along with it when I was like 4 years old.



Actually I'm pretty sure it's the Yellow Submarine that invented the Beatles.
Think bout it like how the Magic School Bus invented the robot children that ride it


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Alex K said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure it's the Yellow Submarine that invented the Beatles.
> Think bout it like how the Magic School Bus invented the robot children that ride it



Mind=blown


----------



## Alex K (Feb 5, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Mind=blown



See it makes sense.
Everyone lives in the submarine underwater and all the children live in the bus that goes through the nerd's bloodstream.

That aside though, Songs are great learning tools


----------



## mechanicalrain (Feb 5, 2017)

Recently heard this one on the radio, found it on youtube~
It's a change from usual certainly, all I've been listening to all week is Die Antwood


----------



## katalistik (Feb 5, 2017)

Let the hate flow through you.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 5, 2017)

Finishing off my day of eighties music with this great song.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2017)

Its gettin' worse


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 6, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Its gettin' worse



I can do worse better


----------



## katalistik (Feb 6, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I can do worse better



"Its not even bait at this point."


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 6, 2017)

Seriously though. I'm listening to this now.


----------



## Sagt (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## LycanTheory (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## MrrMiddyNight (Feb 6, 2017)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fnoizetank%2Fstar-wars-cantina-band-noize-2


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## ILikeWaffles (Feb 6, 2017)

This.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 7, 2017)

I like to keep my drum kit set up in my garage so it's out of the way. But, sometimes I get mad at my neighbors because they like to put their garbage right behind my car so I can't back out of my driveway. So, I'll wake up early as fuck at like 4:30 and then play the intro to this song on drums for 30 minutes straight.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 7, 2017)

Got me some more classics today


----------



## Karatine (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeeeaaahhhaaahhh


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 8, 2017)

Good song!


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 8, 2017)

So many (painful) high school memories tied to this album. Both the best and worst kinds of nostalgia.


----------



## Saylor (Feb 8, 2017)

The first deep purple song I learned to play on guitar


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 8, 2017)

This is Japanese


----------



## Saylor (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 9, 2017)

This is Japanese pt. 2


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 9, 2017)

I like the Flo!


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Saylor (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

It would be best not to ask...


----------



## katalistik (Feb 10, 2017)

Old but gold.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 10, 2017)

Reaaaly goin' down the rabbit hole now...
I'd better watch them 'roos and koalabears now, they might want their song back....


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 11, 2017)

Running in the eighties, is a new way I like to be.
I'm just running in the eighties, come on baby run to me.

memes


----------



## Ralph Randall (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## shapeless0ne (Feb 12, 2017)

I'ma dub-step head XD


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

I love listening to this.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

This was my favorite song for a while a few years back.


----------



## katalistik (Feb 12, 2017)

:^)


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 12, 2017)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Gud song


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 14, 2017)

Weird, funny and totally douchy music video plus amazing music to go with it and a still image of a cat.
THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## RebelSavant99 (Feb 18, 2017)

*Twenty One Pilots - Forest*


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolveon said:


>


There someone haves a freakin good music taste!


Wolveon said:


>


correcting: a AWESOME music taste ^^ My Cousin would love you i guess 
Try this maybe




Eeveen though i right now listen to the stuff WOlveon posted i till like 15 mins ago 2 days listened to the following:




It was kinda my working Music since yesterday.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Feb 19, 2017)

One of my favorites


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 19, 2017)

I can't stop singing along


----------



## modfox (Feb 19, 2017)

steven hawking and sirri


----------



## LupusFamilia (Feb 19, 2017)

currently listen to


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolves are cool!


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Feb 21, 2017)

THOSE WHO DIED, ARE JUSTIFIED FOR WEARING THE BADGE, THEY'RE THE CHOSEN WHITES!!! (Love this song)


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 22, 2017)

Because I fucking love this video.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

Even I think this is super gay. But I just love her so much!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Gud song dis


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

I think this is a beautiful song.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 22, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> I think this is a beautiful song.



Wow. That is really good. I may look into getting that album.

Very nice!


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 22, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Wow. That is really good. I may look into getting that album.
> 
> Very nice!


It was in my weekly recommended on Spotify. I've been listening to it a lot.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Feb 25, 2017)

Tik tik tik by Die Antwoord.


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 25, 2017)

Possibly the best band to ever come from my country.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 25, 2017)

This is the only way I will listen to this!


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Huluvoo (Feb 26, 2017)

I've been listening to it since it came out in 2007, and I sometimes listen to it when I'm feeling a little down. As sad as the song is, it actually cheers me up a little to listen to it. "Hey there Delilah" by Plain White T's


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Update: Whipping Post (in it's wonderful 20+ minute entirety)


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Keeroh (Feb 26, 2017)

Also:





 <- A delightful and woefully under appreciated band. :3


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Dvalin (Feb 27, 2017)

I will always listen to this


----------



## WolfyJake (Feb 27, 2017)

My favorite song when I was a kid.


----------



## Wolveon (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 1, 2017)

One of the best songs I've heard in a while.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 1, 2017)

So happy I was able to see them play this live. This entire album is a masterpiece.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 1, 2017)

Can't dance to metal.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Sagt (Mar 2, 2017)

I've had this song on my Spotify library for a while now. I like the music, but the video is a bit unusual.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Because why not.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

I normally don't like metal-like music. Rammstein is pretty much the only exception.


----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

That's right @WolfyJake You got me into them.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> That's right @WolfyJake You got me into them.


Well, it's good music! I like all kinds of music as long as it's good.  What I listen to all depends on the mood I'm in, really. Today I'm in the mood for loud German crap


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Sogreth (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>



I love Zootopia and I love Shakira! So this is a double thumbs up!


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


>


i.e. songs that get stuck in your head forever.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 5, 2017)

Like this song.


----------



## TheRealKingKoopa (Mar 5, 2017)

Been on a big MF Doom kick lately.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely don't agree with the lyrics, but I guess that doesn't matter since the song isn't meant to be taken seriously anyways lol.


----------



## Caukoumouaudge (Mar 6, 2017)

Nothing.

I don't listen to much music.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

*Avert your eyes from the music* *video makes the song not as enjoyable*. 

Just listen to the song and get lost in the lyrics. I have been humming this song and hearing it in my head for 4 months and i *never* get tired of it.


----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Dvalin said:


> I will always listen to this


The best song in my opinion from the soundtrack is this. that one barely has any substance to the notes.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## light tear drop (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## -Praydeth- (Mar 6, 2017)

Wolveon said:


>


WHAT THE HELL IS THAT THUMBNAIL IS IT LOOKS LIKE THE MOLDED FROM RESIDENT EVIL 7


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)

BRUCIE!!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I love Zootopia and I love Shakira! So this is a double thumbs up!


10/10 got that shit on my computer, brah. Love that song.

OT: Gotta listen to some Metallica after all these years! <3


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## wolfdude555 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Lexiand (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 8, 2017)

Nothing you say matters to us! \m/


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 9, 2017)

Been listening to this all morning.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 9, 2017)

Followed immediately by:


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## katalistik (Mar 11, 2017)

Cmon' out dubstep haters I know you're over there somewhere... 
Joking.


----------



## WolfyJake (Mar 11, 2017)

katalistik said:


> Cmon' out dubstep haters I know you're over there somewhere...
> Joking.


Gross


----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

WolfyJake said:


> Gross



Haha,so bloody funny...  ._.


----------



## Multoran (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Multoran (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Multoran (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## katalistik (Mar 12, 2017)

Multoran said:


>



Omg I listen to this every day =))


----------



## Beatle9 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dreams, by The Cranberries.


----------



## Amiir (Mar 14, 2017)

The most emotional piece of soundtrack that I happened to stumble upon in a while


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## JohnnyLobo (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Royn (Mar 14, 2017)

Pendulum.  Streamline.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Karatine (Mar 15, 2017)

3/5
3/5
3/5... It's not enough


----------



## Selly (Mar 16, 2017)

Caladan Brood - City of Azure Fire


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Bidoyinn (Mar 17, 2017)

I _was_ listening to atmospheric video game OSTs, but now I'm listening to:


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## katalistik (Mar 17, 2017)

Soo calm...So beautiful.


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (Mar 19, 2017)

Amazing song. 
Is it just me or do the album art and band name seem kinda furry?


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Julen (Mar 20, 2017)

Oh and this


----------



## Wolveon (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## TidesofFate (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## PoptartPresident (Mar 27, 2017)

Kirby's Adventure, Ice Cream Island



: )


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## sbm1990 (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## safiiya (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 1, 2017)

JubyPhonic. <3


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Wolveon (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## creamyfox (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jun 22, 2020)

Every single undertale song ever made in one playlist
Not just the soundtrack, but the audio files and cut beta songs as well the genocide versions of each track EVERY SINGLE SONG is accounted for 
It was a little hard to put this playlist together but it's finally done


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Water Draco (Jun 25, 2020)

Here is a plee 
From my heart to you
Nobody knows me 
As well as you do
You know how hard it is for me
To shake the disease
That takes hold of my tongue
In situations like these 







OK now I have to break out the DP vinyl.....


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm not allowed to post it here but it's called Bullet by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Grivies (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 8, 2020)

I completely forgot this song existed until it got stuck in my head


----------



## Rayd (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 9, 2020)

How about some girls living outside societies shit?

Sure to bring joy to some trans punk's hearts if they are unaware of this band.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 10, 2020)

on spotify


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 10, 2020)

Never thought I'd like Country, but Jason Aldean's pretty good. Same is Jon Pardi.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Hiridor (Nov 10, 2020)

I do like me some good deathcore.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 10, 2020)

Summer, by Black Kalmar Skull
					

from the album To All Whom I Loved




					blackkalmarskull.bandcamp.com


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Zehlua (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Ramjet (Nov 15, 2020)

Love 90's dance music, so pretty interesting to see something new with that sound.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

Speaking of the 90's.. Remember these? OwO


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

It's jojo related, so.......Osts?


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 15, 2020)

Both the intro and chorus make me float with those harmonic pirouettes, along with the occasional whistly synth~


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


>


I smell Judas Priest.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 17, 2020)

METAL BROS, LETS GOOOOO!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lucyfur (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jan 3, 2021)

They were ahead of their time


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## RogueNoodle (Jan 5, 2021)

Gonna bump this because everyone should listen to CHON:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 5, 2021)

Funky Romanian Beats


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## pooter (Jan 17, 2021)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/masif-saturdays%2Fmasif-podcast-episode-006-gearbox-special-feat-desudo-splinta-synthsoldier-red-hot-dave-psi%23t%3D1%3A01%3A10
Here is something a bit more up tempo to get you motivated


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Jan 17, 2021)

Also a lot of Modest Mouse lately


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Vinfang (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## aomagrat (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 17, 2021)

@Yakamaru Got this one stuck in my head for a few days.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 17, 2021)

Punji said:


> @Yakamaru Got this one stuck in my head for a few days.


You are very much welcome, Pun-chan. 




Have a hug you lovely goofball.

Volbeat is very good. Been blasting them for over a week ever since I heard Last Day Under the Sun playing on the radio at work. Have helped me a good bit with my depressive state too.

Ah, but where are my manners. Time for some more songs. ÒwÓ


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 18, 2021)

(In case someone bitches about this song, yes I know about Aerosmith's "Dream On". I love that song too!)


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> (Incase someone bitches about this song, yes I know about Aerosmith's "Dream On". I love that song too!)


Dream on is like one of the few things both my parents agree on. They both absolutely love it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Hogo (Jan 20, 2021)

this song deserves more love


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 22, 2021)

"slow-motion parody"


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Rayd (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

this is amazing!!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 23, 2021)

Chinese ancient music, I think the full album got nuked from youtube but there's this one 



 that's pretty good


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Jan 25, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmurGgZIgor4a3gO1_L8OyR89sJW5g6Vz


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 26, 2021)

This every time I turn on the TV


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 27, 2021)

Weird mandela effect, I was sure the Beatles at least made a cover of this song


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> (In case someone bitches about this song, yes I know about Aerosmith's "Dream On". I love that song too!)


This song gets me every time. It feels as if though Eminem has lived through it himself, it isn't anything like some of his other funnier or simply rhythmic songs.

Damn....

Anyway, I've been listening to this lately:


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jan 30, 2021)

_I love relistening to this..._


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 30, 2021)

Rimna said:


> This song gets me every time. It feels as if though Eminem has lived through it himself, it isn't anything like some of his other funnier or simply rhythmic songs.
> 
> Damn....
> 
> Anyway, I've been listening to this lately:


I should check the Eminem one out. I've never been too into rap but he's the exception.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 30, 2021)

Punji said:


>


That's catchy, I like it


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 30, 2021)

Fake, but epic


----------



## Lucyfur (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Ramjet (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Aaand we are back with the Finnish Metal. :>


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 31, 2021)

Been a while since I've listened to Lapfox..






@Ramjet Fuck you. :V


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 1, 2021)

Damn it, now I want to drink rum.


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 1, 2021)

bless your ears with these sounds my sweet children


----------



## Rayd (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## NitroFastFur (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 5, 2021)

Hm, maybe I linked to this one previously. Still a good song


----------



## DrPepperAddict (Feb 6, 2021)

when im sad i listen to this one one loop:




I have no idea y it helps


----------



## metaphysics (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Feb 7, 2021)

A lot of this album too


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## rekcerW (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## metaphysics (Feb 8, 2021)

Kuuro said:


> A lot of this album too


Holy hell!  I was listening to this exact song on iHeartRadio while waiting for your reply to load after opening FAF out of nowhere, and even considering posting it myself, only to see it was the very post I was looking at...unbelievable.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 8, 2021)

metaphysics said:


> Holy hell!  I was listening to this exact song on iHeartRadio while waiting for your reply to load after opening FAF out of nowhere, and even considering posting it myself, only to see it was the very post I was looking at...unbelievable.


Woah!! ... I suppose everything was_ in its right place _


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

Such a beautiful song <3


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 8, 2021)

_the unit displays =^w^= on its visor as it dances around




_


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

A song by Rick Astley that is _NOT_ 
 "Never Gonna Give You Up"??? Oh wow! XD


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 8, 2021)

MOOD.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey Marseilles - Calabasas


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 11, 2021)

Just discovered these guys


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 12, 2021)

Hey Yuzo, it's a beautiful day


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexledragon (Feb 14, 2021)

Usually when i sit in front of my pc, i listen to some video game soundtracks, and i found this cover recently. I like it both for the nostalgy and because the guy did a really good job on it.


----------



## Kuuro (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Feb 20, 2021)

Pretty song for foxes...


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Simo (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 22, 2021)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Hey Yuzo, it's a beautiful day


Seiji Tanaka confused me so much when I found totally by chance a song by him that I liked, looked up his name, and found all the Ganz stuff


----------



## honeymews (Feb 22, 2021)

This song never fails to help get me in a happy and energetic mood :3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Telnac (Feb 22, 2021)

Part of my End of the World playlist...


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Telnac (Feb 22, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


>


It’s been forever since I’ve heard that song!


----------



## Punji (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 23, 2021)

It all always goes back to the potato. I have potato blood in my veins


----------



## Ramjet (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Feb 28, 2021)

I might have already posted this here but I just can't get enough of this guy


----------



## Lucyfur (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 28, 2021)

"*.-. . .- -.. / .. -. / .... . -..- .- -.. . -.-. .. -- .- .-..*"​
_*61206c6974746c6520736f6d657468696e6720666f7220616c6c20796f7520627573746173*_​


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## The-Courier (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Aug 10, 2021)

Most underrated song ever.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 10, 2021)

This tune has been in my head for a while


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 16, 2021)

I'm also singing and headbanging.


----------



## berry (Nov 18, 2021)

Perfect snuggle music. https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/UuQWfyvCcLHqZN6E9


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Punji (Nov 19, 2021)

Music video makes me sad but I do like the music. The duality of 'coon.


----------



## Filter (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 24, 2021)

Filter said:


>


Everything is better with Eurobeat. o3o


----------



## Alexledragon (Nov 27, 2021)

For some reasons, i always loved the guitar riffs of this one.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2021)

freestyle jazz traditional Japanese music


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 28, 2021)

Mmm From the tales of hoffmann if I remember this opera (not this one part though) gets risky so yeah for older furs in some parts.
(highnote warning)
And yes my fursona middle name is Olympia you know where it's from. lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2021)

Several songs, actually


----------



## Outré (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## RangerReb (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Xitheon (Dec 24, 2021)

Pootis pootis pootis.


----------



## NutmegsBigAdventure (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 2, 2022)

Here ya go.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 5, 2022)

Well.... (I'm enjoying this thread lately). ☺
So, here we go:


----------



## Comfy-Girl (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm listening to old 90's tunes (my childhood).

right now, Mr. President.
it's the song Mr. Saxobeat is a remix of.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)

Discover Weekly
					

Spotify · Playlist · 30 songs · 1 likes




					open.spotify.com
				




This week's Discover Weekly. Lots of nice songs here actually.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm reminiscing about TF2 and my ridiculous crush on The Scout.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 8, 2022)

I experienced it, and now so must you


----------



## Ash Sukea (Jan 11, 2022)

Spooky Sounds from Saturn | NASA Solar System Exploration
					

From the far, far reaches of the Saturnian system, the Cassini spacecraft captures the most peculiar, chilling and downright hair-raising sounds of the ringed world’s intense radio emissions.  The radio waves, recorded by the spacecraft’s radio and plasma instrument and converted into audio...




					solarsystem.nasa.gov


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jan 12, 2022)

Relating hard to this one


----------



## Punji (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Mambi (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 27, 2022)

It's fucking _ridiculous _but it slaps so *hard*


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Mar 27, 2022)

Been listening to this for over five 
hours straight


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 28, 2022)

*Power And Motivation. *


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Rayd (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 3, 2022)

I'm listening to the song of the Holmes Humidifier in Bb. Kind of a bad drone and it's a few cents flat, too.


----------



## Rimna (Apr 3, 2022)

I can't get enough of this song.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 3, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I can't get enough of this song.


Nifty!


----------



## Emberfrost (Apr 12, 2022)

I’m a 70s and 80s rock person…How about the cover of ‘Lovers in a dangerous time’ by the Barenaked Ladies (awkward band name, but who cares?)


----------



## switchbladefights (Apr 17, 2022)

listening to this song isnt enough i need to print it out and eat it. ive had this on loop for like 4 hours straight and named my fursona after it


----------



## crocadilewatermelon (Apr 18, 2022)

aria veil / dj ikea canada making an absolute banger remix of kesha's tiktok x stay x a thousand miles


__
		https://soundcloud.com/weirdnxc%2Ft1kt0k


----------



## Filter (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Mambi (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 20, 2022)

Loud ass construction  >:l


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 20, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


>


transformers fan detected


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 20, 2022)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> transformers fan detected


Yup. :>


----------



## Filter (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## TrashPandaBronze (Apr 24, 2022)

I've been obsessed with these guys since I've heard em . Thanks Spotify recommended


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Filter (May 2, 2022)

Whenever I listen to this, I picture one of my characters doing the announcement at the beginning. She's piloting a funkified rocket-powered DC-3 through space, with TWRP as the passengers, as they approach Planet Bass.  If I manage to find more time to draw, maybe I'll illustrate this little scenario.


----------



## Kyoshi (May 24, 2022)

Haven't exactly been active here, in truth I forgot I had an account. What better way to make a start than with music.


----------



## Lunula (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Filter (May 25, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Filter (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Average_Lurker (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Featherclaw (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## creamyfox (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 28, 2022)

Audit - [THE] walten files
can't pull up a link now haha..​


----------



## Filter (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Filter (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## YAYBANANA (Jul 29, 2022)

Just finished this game, and putting the soundtrack on repeat while working


----------



## Filter (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## -BlizzTheMushroomFox- (Aug 19, 2022)

Hayloft 2- Mother Mother, and Boys will be bugs- Cavetown


----------



## Filter (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Xitheon (Sep 26, 2022)

Mood.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 28, 2022)

It's the ideal date and time to listen to this song


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2022)

this makes me inordinately happy : )


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## phaofal (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 18, 2022)

My current favorite song. Weezer did a great job with this cover.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Mambi (Nov 26, 2022)

Burps never sounded so good. <_laugh>_


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 29, 2022)

Tacoshark said:


>


All the HALO. LETS GOOOOO!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 29, 2022)

NF Essentials


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 3, 2022)

The opening song in "Sister Act"


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## BooTheHamster (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Mambi (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## dragon-in-sight (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Karviniya (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Simo (Dec 17, 2022)

I think I've played this 3 times today, already!


----------

